# We've got it



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi all.just got back from a long weekend after picking up our 2010 swift voyager 685fb.Its a high line model but now the lounge area can turn into a double like the low line 680fb,so we now got a 6 berth didnt except that,great hand over from our dealer Marquis in poole in Dorset this is our secord mh with them,Richard took us through it all and explain every thing very well.It was his first 2010 model and did a brill job.lots of new changes in the new model very impressed worth waiting for ,well done swifts.no problems touch wood,and very happy with our new motorhome ,Thanks to every one at Marquis,cant wait now to our next adventure,cheers Matt


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Congrats and the best of luck with your new Swift, I hope you have many miles of trouble free motoring. 

Wobby


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

congratulations and enjoy.

Going away Christmas in it?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Ooooooooooh lovely many congrats!!!! Any pics????


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

nothing quite like the feeling is there, are you sleeping in it tonight, go on you know you want to. enjoy it matt, and congrats.
tomnjune


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Very pleased you are happy with your M/H and well done to the dealer as well

Its about time we had some good news on here.

I hope you have many years of happiness in your new M/H


Richard...


----------



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks all ,we just had 3 very cosy nites in her,back in our house bed tonite.Yes we are going away,swanage for xmas then on to wareham forest for new year,Going to hook up our corsa on A-frame on sunday for a test run,nevered towed before,cheers Matt


----------

